# Now this is a garage!



## havasu (Dec 22, 2012)

At a cost of $5 Million dollars, this is just too much (almost!) :rockin:

http://www.flixxy.com/5-million-dollar-underground-garage.htm#.ULXaz-Ra3No


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 22, 2012)

Want! 

.........................


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2012)

Dang, that is nice. I'd be happy with just the motor home...


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2012)

There was a nice jeep down below that I'd like to have.


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 23, 2012)

Yea--saw that on TV a few month back. Some people have more money than they know what to do with.

Friend of mine lives "down south" HAD one of the most desirable car collections you've ever seen. We went down on Dec 1 to watch as he sold almost everything at auction. It was crazy. Take a look:
http://www.autoweek.com/article/20121016/carnews01/121019886


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

havasu said:


> At a cost of $5 Million dollars, this is just too much (almost!) :rockin:
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/5-million-dollar-underground-garage.htm#.ULXaz-Ra3No



I think you found mt long lost father?



Trophyman said:


> Yea--saw that on TV a few month back. Some people have more money than they know what to do with.
> 
> Friend of mine lives "down south" HAD one of the most desirable car collections you've ever seen. We went down on Dec 1 to watch as he sold almost everything at auction. It was crazy. Take a look:
> http://www.autoweek.com/article/20121016/carnews01/121019886



I don't think I could sell my collection off like that.


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> I don't think I could sell my collection off like that.



Yea, me either. This guy, John, really has little concept about money. He talks about coming from the street, but I think it's been so long ago that he's forgotten.

We had dinner on his boat. He hates it when I call it a boat.

Here it is:
http://diamondsyacht.com/

Pat


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats a nice dingy! I came form the street too but am still about a million years from where he is at. Hopefully one day I will forget what it is like to have responsibility.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've never even seen a rowboat like that in person...


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 24, 2012)

Otahyoni said:


> I've never even seen a rowboat like that in person...



Ya know, it was a really nice "boat", but the thing that impressed me most was the engine room. Twin Cat V12 cyl. putting out about 1800 HP, EACH, at 1600 rpm. The other thing is, down on the lower deck is the "yacht tender" Basically it's a 24' V8 engine jet boat.  It's called a Novurania. I don't think that having a boat like that is really "having a boat" I mean, if it takes a crew of 15 to take it out, what's the point???? 

View attachment inflatable-boat-.jpg


----------

